# Minolta MD to Nikon Z adapter?



## greybeard (Oct 26, 2020)

I have a Z50 coming and I want adapt my old Minolta MD lenses to it.  There are adapters available that range in price from $12.00 to $100+.  I don't need anything fancy, just something that will do the job.  Anybody adapting MD to Z and what are you using?


----------

